# 2wire DSL Router Ethernet Light Blinking -Very- Rapidly + other problems



## whitelycanCS (Oct 15, 2010)

After 5 days of pulling my hair out listening to Indians talk to me like I'm either 8 or 80 while they try to figure out whats wrong on my end, I'm finally giving up and coming to the online community. Here's my problem.

First off, I don't have a modem, I run straight through a router. There are 5 lights on my router (2wire, I'm serviced through AT&T). Power, Ethernet, Wireless, DSL, Internet. All lights are doing what they should be doing (green for go) except the Ethernet light. It's green light is blinking very rapidly (10-15 times a second). Don't say a blinking Ethernet light is normal because I know this. An Ethernet light that blinks a couple times every couple seconds is normal. One that blinks 10+ times a second isn't. Something is wrong. You can't tell me its a coincidence that my internet problems started at the same time the light started blinking. 

The problem this is causing is a horrible delay when playing online games. I play both World of Warcraft and Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Both games are suffering, CoDMW2 moreso because of the nature of the game. When playing CoD I am used to getting a full 4 bars of ping and would probably be getting 5 if it could go any faster. No i'm stuck on either 1 or 2 bars (which means a horrible ping). I can be staring an enemy right in the face, unload a full clip of ammunition into his chest, and then he will invariably shoot me dead without ever being shot. In WoW it can be 2-5 seconds between my mouse click/keyboard key pushed and something actually happening in the game.

I have 3 computers using my router. 2 use Ethernet, 1 is wireless. I experience this problem even when my computer is the only one on.

*AT&T*: Basically "its not a problem with our internet, must be your computer"
*HP*: Basically "its not a problem with our computer, must be your internet"

I have done the following, none of which have fixed the issue: 
Reset/Reconfigured my router. _
Nothing_.

Unplugged everything from router and turned off computer for 2+ minutes. 
_Nothing_.

Unplugged my computer's Ethernet cable so that only my 2nd computer's Ethernet cable is connected (the light still kept blinking 10-15 a second). _
Nothing_.

Started the computer in safe mode with networking _
The light blinked like it should, only a couple times every couple seconds, and it seemed like the internet worked faster_ _than when running my computer out of safe mode_.

Checked to see if my NIC card was the problem. 
_Its not. Pinged to default gateway and got 100% response back with a 0ms average trip time._

Changed out my Ethernet cable to see if it was the problem. 
_It wasn't._

Tried to restore my computer to a previous state using HP's system restore feature. 
_I couldn't because for some reason the only possible state I could restore it to was from 8 hours ago, not the 4-5 days ago that this problem started._

Uninstalled my Webroot internet security suite thinking maybe it was causing some sort of blockage between my computer and the server of the game.
_It wasn't.

_Checked my speed at Speedtest.net.
_2500kbps download (what i'm paying for)_
_400kbps upload (what I'm paying for)
55ms ping_

I looked the problem up on the internet. 
_Apparently I'm the only one. Ever._

I REALLYdon't want to have to resort to a full system recovery (wiping all memory then reinstalling it) yet. Is there ANYONE out there that has a suggestion? I'm desperate.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please refrain from duplicate Posting, you are being assisted here 

Closed!


----------

